# The calixis sector:pirate scum (Action thread)



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

as the inquisitor held the data slate the first file came into view. Dorian the name was familiar, Fortunus recalled working alongside the imperial navy n the past and on many occasions had appeared on commander Dorian’s frigate and the two shared the occasional drink when they were off duty.The guardsmen was roughly the inquisitors age with fortunus only surpassing him by a few years, man had a medallion crimson and experience both qualities that would be needed. The inquisitor was pleased about this one and the fact that he had an excuse to call someone fuzzball made him let out a slight chuckle.

The datapad swapped to the next file Alexander grimm. The boy was still young and on certain accounts his superiors had notice a slight shyness he possesed in combat, despite his fear the guardsmen had shown a large faith in the emperor and a few quotes had called him a priest not a beast. He had spent years living in his brothers shadow and still does this one would be interesting. The inquisitor wasn’t entirely sure about this one but he saw something in the young blood that reminded him of himself back when he was still rank and file and he knew that this opportunity was just what the boy needed.

Devan lamont another one only a few years below his age, the man had little experience in the situations that elysia was known for were infiltration and skill were needed only ever seeing defensive positions. The man carried an auxiliary grenade launcher with him placing him as the groups heavy support due to lack of specialists, He had a fear for the warp which was not uncommon amongst guardsmen and several times the inquisitor had seen his squad mates brake out into tears and flee at just the thought of chaos but hopefully this would not be one of those times. Fortunus knew that he wasn't the best choice for this kind of mission but it would give him much needed experience plus that grenade launcher could give the group some much needed fire power.

Next was the doc, the first specialist of the group he was a medic and the second youngest of the lot. the guardsmen after his regimen thad suffered so many casualties was split up and this one wound up with the 12th. the soldier had a fear of the empty void of space and had shown on multiple occasions good cooking which the squad would definatly be happy to have. Dr Gibbs carried around his triple skull as a book mark which put a smile on the inquisitors face. This man had the triple skull and medallion crimson which showed that his superiors thought big of him but being a medic alone meant that the inquisitor needed him and his experience after all he had seen many drops over the few years and definatly more than fortunus had before he was an acolyte.

As he skimmed through the rest of the files he had made up his mind. As he handed the data pad to the colonel he walked out in front of the assembled troopers.

“men, your names and files have been given to me because your superiors believe that you are some of the finest this regiment has to offer. I have read over them and have made up my mind, however if you are not chosen do not think lesser of yourselves. for each and every one of you deserves praise and when those who are not accepted are dismissed i have told the colonel that each and everyone of you shall be treated with a decent meal tonight.” the inquisitor paced back and forth in front of the assembled guardsmen calling out over the square.

“Tosh Dorian, alexander Grimm, devan lamont and Mikal Gibbs! the rest of you may fall out and return to your duties, feel free to brag about your recommendations you’ve earned it.”

As a majority of the troops came to attention and marched off he was left with four guardsmen in front of him. As the four walked into a line in front of him the inquisitor told the colonel he should return to his duties he turned to the soldiers in front of him.

“now you four have past inspection, you will return to your tents gather your possessions and return here within three hours. Leave nothing behind and say you’re goodbyes as you will not be returning for a wile. FALL OUT!”

The four remaining guardsmen marched off towards the camp and the inquisitor reactivated his radio.

“alright ive picked my men, send down a shuttle in three hours for pick up i want to walk around a wile.”

“yes sir, transport awaiting your needs.”

Fortunus switched off his radio and walked off towards the officers lunch tent, he was starving.

OOC. alright here is the update finally, will give two weeks or deadline. Please give at least one paragraph so roughly 4-6 sentences at minimum. Start off with you on parade then go into saying goodbye to your friends and collecting you're stuff, describe how the thought is affecting your character as they will be working with men they don't know far from any familiar faces and will be fighting alongside an inquisitor who has not yet told you the mission. remember to go to the armory and retrieve your weapons, you cant fight the emperors battles with your bare fists.well you could but you wouldn't get far.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Mikal stood at attention as Colonel Kyrun and the other man, an Inquisitor from what he had learned, paced back and forth ahead of them. He smiled ever so slightly as Jonas, a man from 4th squad glanced over. So far the medic was winning a bet. 
_“So they’re drumming up several of us for something,” Jonas said looking across the table. “Saw your name on the roster Doc.” 
“Yeah they gave me the warning,” Mikal replied, “You hear who made the request?” “Nope, betting it’s command,” Jonas replied. 
“You willing to back that up?”
“Sure,” Jonas shrugged, “Why not. Singles or packs?”
“Spices,” Mikal replied, “one week box.”
“What do I need spices for?”
“Okay, one box of spices from you against… lets see, one pack?”
“Your on Doc!”_

Mikal’s face shifted back as the Inquisitor glanced up. It was almost rhythmic read a file, find a face, read a file, find a face. So far it looked like he was going to win the second part. 
_“You think it’s going to be volunteer or volunteered,” Mikal asked.
“Volunteer,” Jonas replied. A smile formed on his face, “Double or nothing?”
“Never thought you’d ask,” the medic replied._

Mikal glanced back to Jonas and nodded as the Inquisitor finally turned to the Colonel. The other guardsman shook his head with a stern glance.
“Men, your names and files have been given to me because your superiors believe that you are some of the finest this regiment has to offer. I have read over them and have made up my mind, however if you are not chosen do not…”
The medic had a full smile as the other guardsman glared at him. Mikal nodded as Jonas mouthed several curses. For a moment he stood there in the glory of victory.
“Tosh Dorian, Alexander Grimm, Devan Lamont and Mikal Gibbs! The rest of you may fall out and return to your duties, feel free to brag about your recommendations you’ve earned it.”
The smile disappeared. As the other guardsmen moved away Jonas brushed past. “Good luck with that,” he whispered with a little concern.

Mikal’s mind raced as he walked to the reformed line. Maybe it was just some honor guard thing while the Inquisitor was on base. Maybe he wanted to review something they had done. No they didn’t do this to ask questions, they were a lot more direct. The Colonel turned and marched away. Not a good sign, Mikal thought.
“Now you four have past inspection, you will return to your tents gather your possessions and return here within three hours. Leave nothing behind and say you’re goodbyes as you will not be returning for a wile. FALL OUT!” 
The guardsmen turned, and began the march back to their barracks. Mikal glanced around to the others. He had seen them before; being one of the handful of company medics had blessed him with that. 
“Well, guess I’ll start this,” Mikal said, “I’d be Mikal Gidds.” He gave an easy smile.

The barracks was mostly empty when Mikal arrived. He walked to a small bunk and began clearing his foot locker. Grooming kit, poor weather gear, suit, all of it went into a rucksack. The flak armour was placed on the bunk beside the loaded sack. The last thing was a white box containing his specialty equipment a diagnoster, injector, and medic kit.
“You loaded up,” someone called across the room. Mikal glanced up, 
“Sergeant Simons,” he replied. Two small brown boxes sailed across the room. The medic caught one; the other struck him in the chest and fell to the floor. He turned it over and looked there was a small list and black wording ‘One Week Supply’.
“Jonas of 4th said to, ‘Give these to that bastard medic’ also said you got volunteered.” 
“Yes sir,” Mikal said burying the packets in his bag, “Guess it’s a reassignment.”
“Were you planning on sneaking out?”
“No sir, just getting my gear together. Have about three hours till I'm expected.”
The sergeant shifted, “Well the boys will want to see you off.”
Mikal smiled, “They always look forward to the ‘last meal’ don’t they?”
“You bet your ass,” the guardsman patted his stomach, “So do I!”
The medic laughed, “So who’s holding the kitchen today?”
“6th cycled in.”
“That’s good,” Mikal said digging out two packets of lho sticks, “They never ask for much.”
Simon’s nodded. “Think someone said it was spaghetti today.”
“Good,” Mikal said walking toward the door, “I like spaghetti.”

For almost two hours the medic worked in the mess hall. A quick bribe ensured the officer in charge would allow him to go about his business unquestioned. It only cost one pack and 5 extra meals, easy enough. It also gave him time to think. He didn’t know anything about the assignment, except it wasn’t going to be here. As Mikal stirred a few extra herbs into the noodles a few members of the squad dropped in. They didn’t stay long, mostly a quick ‘If I don’t catch you later,’ which was followed by a quick, ‘When’s lunch?’ A few even volunteered to help. There was something about a properly spiced meal that some men just wanted to smell cooking. One or two were bribed to find Dorian, Grimm, and Lamont. Might as well get to know the men he was going to be assigned too, and a good meal was a decent start.

The eager men arrived right on time. Good cooking always seemed to do that. Properly spiced sauce, tender noodles, real garlic bread, and a spiced cinnamon bread made the meal. There was enough for 25 men in total. Mikal sat with his squad one last time. They traded stories and laughs. It was one of the things he always missed when men were lost or moved. He didn’t spot the other men, but he wasn’t looking for them too hard.

With the meal done Mikal made his way back to the barracks. The squad arrived several minuets later. “Didn’t think we were going to let you off that easy,” the sergeant asked. Mikal snapped his armor into place. “I had hopes.” There was a quick round of hand shakes, and a few ‘going to miss the cooking.’ His final stop was the armory. With that the medic made his way to the landing pad.

Mikal was the first man to arrive at the landing pad. There was still time to kill but it didn’t matter. He could sit and think here as well as anywhere else. “Now,” he said to himself sitting next to his equipment, “what in the name does an Inquisitor need with drop troops?”


----------



## Capussa (Jun 22, 2012)

The parade call was unexpected, these things happen occasionally, but this was the first time this had happened to him outside of a warzone. The appearance of the Inquisitor real surprise, this was the first time he’d seen an Inquisitor in person made all the more surprising by the fact that he looked familiar, like someone he’d met before. Either a long time ago, or maybe a relation of someone he’d spent a few tours with.

“Men, your names and files have been given to me because your superiors believe that you are some of the finest this regiment has to offer. I have read over them and have made up my mind, however if you are not chosen do not think lesser of yourselves. for each and every one of you deserves praise and when those who are not accepted are dismissed i have told the colonel that each and everyone of you shall be treated with a decent meal tonight.”

“Tosh Dorian, Alexander Grimm, Devan Lamont and Mikal Gibbs! the rest of you may fall out and return to your duties, feel free to brag about your recommendations you’ve earned it.”

It took a moment for it to sink in that he’d been chosen, at which point he had an urge to slink away with those who had been dismissed. The meal sounded good, as a guardsman you never knew if there would be a good meal, even rarer was a good meal without the prospect of imment dead in the brutal and unforgiving arena or war. Like most of the other assembled troopers the other three names called by the Inquisitor were unknown to him and once the rest had been dismissed he took the opportunity to take a quick look at those he’d be working with as they stepped up into a line in front of the Inquisitor.

There were two youths, one of which didn’t even look old enough to be a guardsman, never mind someone considered to be the best of the regiment, this was not a good sign, ambitious young fools could cause the death of a unit quicker than an incompetent trained officer. The other was also the only man of the three that was obviously not a regular trooper was the doc, though young it was always useful to have a doc nearby no matter where you were or what you were doing. The previous doc’s that Devan had served with all had an uncanny knack of obtaining various non-regulation items, which had on occasion been helpful for the acquisition of various items within his collection. An older man, a little closer to the Inquisitor’s age than Devan, a true experienced soldier. It was always good to have an experienced soldier nearby, they could hold the line and the unit together better than any green or officers unknown to the men, like Devan this man would form the backbone of the regiments ability to stay in a fight. The only way he would truly find out what these men were like, would be to work with them for a while.

“Now you four have passed inspection, you will return to your tents gather your possessions and return here within three hours. Leave nothing behind and say you’re goodbyes as you will not be returning for a while. FALL OUT!”

The Medic introduced himself with “Well, guess I’ll start this, I’d be Mikal Gibbs.”

“Devan Lamont, anyone any idea what this is all about?” Devan responded
Following the brief discussion Devan mused about the possibilities of the mission as he left the others and headed towards the barracks chosen by the regiments veteran units, you never knew what you were getting into when an Inquisitor got involved. 

Knowing time was of the essence he packed his equipment and belongings first, most of which were now items he had picked up from his extended tour on Ryza, then joined the rest of the veterans in the common room. Upon entering the room there was a cheer lead by his long term friend Royston Reed who also handed him a cup of sacra as they toasted him. The veterans were all former members of other regiments that had either been reduced to such a low strength they had effectively been disbanded or like himself drafted into the new regiment following recovery from injury, as such these soldiers alone had a collection of replacement body parts and scars that rivalled the total of the rest of the regiment. Following the toast he said 

“Thanks fellas, I’ve got limited time before I gotta be at the pad with the Inquisitor, lets get some food.”
“Have you found anything about Elissa yet?” Royston asked Devan
“No, and it looks like I’m not going to get another chance anytime soon.” Devan responded a little down.
“I’ll see what I can find out for you, while we’ve still got time to kill.” Royston stated
“Thanks Roy, I’ll appreciate any thing you can find. But you do anything to her and I’ll have to kill you!”
“Love to see you try, mate. Though I thought you trusted me more than that?”
“I know what your like with the ladies.” Devan responded dryly as they entered the mess hall.

Following the meal and a few more drinks Devan strode up to the launch pad fully aware that if the regimental commissar was there he’d be in trouble due to the drink, he’d not drunk much, but it was enough for a commissar to discipline him. As he approached the landing pad he was carrying both shotgun and lasgun, one over each shoulder so that the barrels of both weapons crossed in the air behind his head.

“What’s up doc?”

The words brought Mikal back from his thoughts. He turned, unconsciously rubbing a scar. “Well the sky for one,” Mikal said, “And somewhere beyond that is, well whatever we’re being assigned to.” Mikal stood. “Running a little early there, I guess it’s all for the better.”

He looked at the guardsman before him. Clean shaven and dark skinned. He had on a red bandana, reminding Mikal of some of the Catachans he had seen. The lasgun was modified to fit an auxiliary grenade launcher giving it a very unique profile. There was also a hint of something else. The medic smiled.
“You would be Lamont correct? Have a hard time with new faces.” He offered a hand. The statement was true to a degree. New faces were one thing he didn’t remember well, at least not ones he wasn’t working on.

Mikal reached into a pouch and pulled a lho pack. “Do you smoke,” he asked offering it to the other man, “Or would you rather something else? The amnisac is lingering, and we are about to load up with an inquisitor. Haven’t been around one before, but I’ve heard stories about ones that make commissars look forgiving.”

“Yup, that’s me” Devan responded, dropping the shotgun, then his pack on top of it to create a seat. “Don’t smoke. Do drink,” he said as he dropped onto his pack next to Mikal, “though the smell has more to do with Keller’s aim than how drunk I am. As for Keller, let’s just say if he’s lucky he’ll get this back before inspection, ” he stated patting the end of shotgun that poked out from under his pack.

“So who arrives next, the kid or the vet?”

“You planning on someone catching hell for that,” Mikal glanced toward the shotgun, “Gotta remember not to get on that side of you.”
The medic shrugged and slid the lho sticks into a pocket. “As for who gets here first, I couldn’t say. Depends who decides to be more eager,” Mikal smiled, “Would guess the kid.” He smiled thinking of it. The ‘kid’ didn’t look that much younger than Mikal himself. Then again a few warzones ago the medic had looked quite a bit younger as well.

"So, where do you think that Inquisitor is taking us," Mikal asked rubbing his cheek absentmindedly. The thought of choosing guardsmen over the standard stormtroopers still had him puzzled. Especially when weighing them as handpicked men, not a squad. As a medic Mikal had been accustomed to working between several squads, but the job of a specialist was different than a guardsmen.

“Hey, I’m not that bad,” Devan responded raising his arms in a guesture of innocence. “Though Keller could do with a lesson. I left him a note, so if he’s not too bad in the morning he should have enough time to get up here and back.”
Devan paused thinking about where they might be heading and coming up with nothing, and just shrugged. This was going to be an interesting trip to say the least, he had no idea what to expect so everything was going to be a bit of a surprise.

Looking up he saw someone else approaching,

“And then there were three.”


----------



## alex567 (Feb 15, 2011)

“men, your names and files have been given to me because your superiors believe that you are some of the finest
this regiment has to offer..."

Finest? Grimm though to himself, it was his blasted brother they were after not him. He had barely a kill to his name, This inquisitor had obviously thought that "heroism" ran in the family.

As the cold wind bit him, grimm trailed of in his thoughts, ignoring most of what the inquisitor was saying.

"...Alexander Grimm..."

Mention of his name brought him back to reality.
What was this for he wondered?

“now you four have past inspection, you will return to your tents gather your possessions and return here within 
three hours. Leave nothing behind and say you’re goodbyes as you will not be returning for a wile. FALL OUT!”

As the men began to fan out, he shuddered at the prospect of more war, fighting wasn't his cuppa.
He fell behind the pack as they began to introduce themselves, 

“Well, guess I’ll start this, I’d be Mikal Gibbs.” 

“Devan Lamont, anyone any idea what this is all about?” 

The chill wind and his distance from the trio meant that he didn't hear the remainder of the conversation. Placing two names to faces he assumed that the third was Tosh Dorian, that the inquisitor had mentioned in his roster. They all looked older then him, he instantly new his role in this group, whatever it might be for, he'd be the runt of the pack, he always was. After his usual self doubt he thought it best to reside himself to his equipment, that always cheered him up. He returned to his sleeping quarters, and began to pack away his belongings. Inspecting them, like a child and a new toy, how unused and battle damaged his equipment was, another sign that he wasn't ready for the drop troops, no matter how many commanders told him he was. He was not his brother, though they all thought he was.

“Going somewhere Grimm?”

It was his sergeant, the man that had pulled him out of enough “bad luck” situations. 

“The uh, inquisitor, expects me in three hours”

He tucked the last of his stuff into his bag.

“Inquisitor ay? Well I guess your destined for bigger things than lad?”

“I've never been a fighter, it's my brother their after”

“You'll be fine son, here...

He passed him a knife.

...Not exactly standard issue, your brothers old thing, no use to him nor I now, your gonna need it more, it has this little mechanism, that allows for faster drawing in a single cutting motion...

He demonstrated by slicing the air with the blade.

...Take care of it, I'll be off, hear the chef’s cooking up something good for tea, make sure you grab yourself some”

And with that he left.
Grimm resided to examine the knife, it was fashioned like an imperial Aquila, a strange amalgamation of steel and brass, that gave it a sort of glowing gold look. He strapped it to his shoulder, it felt weird, but as he gave it a go, he found that it was as if the knife was in his hand the entire time. Loading up his gear, he left the quarters.

Deciding to skip food he went for a walk, fully geared and all, those soldiers who passed him he barely recognized. Those who did “going somewhere grimm”, he ignored them, continuing on.

After a long while had passed he returned to the armoury to pick up his weaponry.

“Where you off to Alex?”

The armourer, the only man to call him by his first name, and not his nickname. One of the few friends he had while in the drop troops.

“The bloody inquisitor has got me on duty for some bizarre reason, me? Of all the drop troops in this place they pick the one guy who isn't a soldier...”

“Maybe that's why they picked you?”

“Your saying I'm going on a preacher mission now? This is the inquisition, not the ecclesiarchy! Although there no less bloody I suppose.”

“Well good luck with whatever it is your doing.”

“You too gibbins, you too”

Gibbins was the only trooper he liked, the only guy that “got” him, even the sergeant seemed to be more on about his brother whenever his spoke of alex. 

Strapping on his newly fixed armour, after an incindet with a frag grenade, he waved off Gibbins.

He shouldered his lasgun, and holstered is smoke grenades.

With that, he took a long stole to the waiting point. 

When he arrived he saw, two of his new companions, already at the landing pad. He approached them with a false smile.

“Hello?”


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

_is it bad im partaly wondering if we're sent out here to be some kind of strange odd job suicide squad?_ thought tosh as he stood there on the parade deck with the others, idoly waiting for something to happen. when the inquisitor showed up and started speaking, tosh's mind drifted. _yup... suicide squad... inquisitors dont just show up, say hey ya guys, to improve moral, i'm bringing your entire platoon to a paradise world where the most dangerous thing on the planet will be cute little bunnies hopping across the beach and the most enjoyable thing on the planet will be the attendant firmly getting grips in your lap_ . he had to resist rolling his eyes at the whole notion. none the less he stood there as stiff as could be, standing at attention while he and the others simply waited. you didn't not stand at attention while there was an inquisitor about, no matter how friendly the guy may seem, ya slouch, ya crouch, ya do anything that isnt positively screaming that you're an obedient son of a bitch and you just kinda tend to dissapear, or get shot, or sent to some horrid end, most of the time it was the second one, but the third was just as common.


"men, your names and files have been given to me because your superiors believe that you are some of the finest
this regiment has to offer..." tosh lost his composure at that, his eyes went wide, not with shock or anything, but confusion. _whoa what? ok who's been spiking the inquisitor's morning tea with halucinegens? the vetran squad over in tent charlie zed has goons least five times the level of compitence we do. lets see, lot of em all have crimson skull or medalion crimson... pretty sure one of them has a few comidations form a single encounter.... and he thinks we're the most capable? why does this soddenly both make me terrorfied and amused at the same time?_ it was a prideful thought as well as a perplexing thought. the entire galaxy of warriors, and he had to pick this bunch... when the names started being called he couldn't help but think, no believe, that he would not be chosen. 

_by the emperor he's not gonna pick me... not that i dont wanna go but... _"Tosh Dorian" came his name, tosh clenched his jaw shut so as to not let it drop. his eyes went wider, seeming to be pulled back into his skull at the sheer shock of it. his entire body seemed to pucker and clench as he stepped forwards as ordered when his name was called. tosh's mind became clouded and distraught with countless thoughts trying to tell him this was a dream, a hallucination, that he was on the front line and just moments away from a baneblade running his ass over, anything to get the thought of this very moment out of his skull... hell he even started to wonder if this was some kind of cruel torture method of the dark eldar in order to extract useful information, not that he'd put it past them. 

"3 hours" was the only other thing he heard. everything else just kinda whizzed by him, completely going over his stunned head. he seemed to be in a state of disbeleaf and shock, not that many who hadn't fought with him could tell. tosh did however appear disturbed.... as the others introduced themselves, he simply replied with his name in kind 


"name's tosh, if anyone needs me, i'm gonna be clearing my head" he noted before promptly heading off to the living area, or what amounted to it. tent city was more like it. 

ducking into it tosh seemed heavily distracted, even to his old squad. "yo tosh!" called one, heavy weapons expert, big guy, arms like an ogrin and a grin like a ratling who just got laid. "another threat at a court marshal for your little special delivery?" he'd joke, tosh however didn't notice. the big oaf just tried again. "yo tosh man, talking to ya! you get marshaled or not?" 
tosh on the other hand was just in the process of gathering his things, what few he had. wasn't until his squad's commissar cadet on leave from the commissar came and put his boot on tosh's back and spoke that tosh actually responded, or realized someone was talking to him for that matter. "fuzzball... i do believe you owe us an explanation. what was the reason for you being called off so suddenly by command?" they inquired. 

tosh's only response was quick, and adequate... left a heavy feeling in the room to boot. "inquisitor..." he'd respond. too which the squad sniper had the audacity to ask "rogue one or good one?"

"don't know yet... assuming the latter till proven otherwise" tosh would reply. the fear of rogue inquisitors was as real as the fear of inquisitors themselves. they answered to virtually no one save the god emperor himself, and everyone knew when the big guy had a bad day, it was a bad day for everyone, didn't help that the inquisitors were practically the voice of the big man himself. what they said, it had a certain weight to it... weight that kinda felt like being struck by a tau heavy bombardment from a few dozen barracuda bombers. 

"so that's it, you're deserting ? big man shows up, you don't get chosen for whatever cockamamie job he has planned, and you're just leaving? inquired the poor sod who was in charge of the big guy's munitions and ammo. tosh just shook his head no . "on the contrary runt, i drew the short straw" 

"you're shitting me! you're sodding shitting me!" the runt retorted in disbelief. "they chose old metal arm over the captain that got called out there? TOSH! I'm talking to you!" tosh however was already gone from the tent, no goodbyes, no real anything... he simply grabbed his gear, and left. next stop was the armory. 

right next to the vehicle bay where the tech priests worked like mad to tend to the machine spirits, the armory was both a place of dread and a place of welcome for most troops. when you went there, killing was to be done soon, either killing of you, or killing of the enemies of the emperor. 


"tosh, i don't recall seeing you on the next deployment list... let me check my itinerary" the requisition's officer noted right before a new list scrolled past his data pad's screen. "oh by the throne" the man said in shock, that big old inquisitorial I kinda had a knack for making impressions on people, not always good ones mind you, but impressions none the less. 

"here for my gear... i'm deploying in three hours. " tosh simply replied, with that the requisition's officer waved over a quartermaster to fetch tosh's wargear, namely his shotgun. "say tosh, should probably say goodbye to much of everyone here... may not see us again " he noted as he handed over the gear. tosh took his gear from the quartermaster, it was like being handed his own tombstone... heavy feeling falling over him as he dawned the helmet and slung the shotgun over his back and fastens it to the maglock on his graveshute as he finished attaching it to his armor. 

moments later tosh was walking up to the officer's mess to say goodbye to the commanding staff of the group. slipping in the massive mess tent tosh felt the heavy atmosphere of the officer's in the area. slipping past the ensigns and the lesser persons of rank, tosh made his way with an awkward weight on his mind to his captain, or rather now his old captain. "know this is unorthodox as a ratling riding an ogrin sir, but just wanted to say my goodbyes before i deployed. "

it wasn't an easy feeling to suddenly have an officer's eyes on you when you knew normally you wernt supposed to be there. but the weight of the situation deemed he say his peace before he was reduced to peaces. 

"dorian you look like you're getting ready for a halo drop, got you armor, helm and mask, even your grave chute equipped. " tosh simply looked down to the ground, barely able to make eye contact with his captain. 

"yes sir, also plan to clear my head a bit. make sure i'm up to par for what the god emperor has in mind for me. " letting out a breath, the heavy weight on him just felt to get heavier. looking up to his captain he'd give a brisk and prompt salute, before turning on his heel and making his way for the exit. he hadn't even realized the inquisitor had been in the room... but he left without much else of a word, making his way to the flight pad where he could see a few craft getting ready to take off. as one of them lifted into the air tosh snuck a ride as it went on it's way up into the sky above the base. as they ascended and he could feel the air thin, his mind finally began to clear. 

leave it to a drop trooper to clear his head with a skydiving trip. as soon as they reached dizzying heights forcing him to switch over to a internal air supply from his mask, tosh let go of the aircraft and plummeted towards the ground. the lights in his helmet flickered to life as a flight path began coming up directing him to a drop point, he'd chosen the landing pad they were supposed to meet at as his drop zone. tosh's mind raced as he fell, memories of the past flooding into his mind as he fell, his body twisting and turning through the air as he adjusted his position to better direct him towards his landing zone, triggering his grave chute's maneuvering array every so often like a primitive wing suit. 

his suit's internal clock beeped, letting him know it was getting close to the appointed time. taking that into consideration tosh pulled his arms closer to his body as he suddenly accelerated his decent through the sky, almost loosing grip on his bag in the process. spreading out his arms to slow his decent he'd trigger his grave chute, to a near dead stop in the air for a few moments as he took the time to refasten and secure his bag to his gear so as to not loose it. with that done, he'd bring his legs together, deactivate the grave chute's stall, and continue to plummet at high speeds. 

he could see the ground now, the landing pad where the others were gathering. triggering his pack one more time in controlled bursts as he moved to acquire the proper angel for a nice easy landing. as he came in he'd kick his legs out in front of him so he could land feet first instead of face first. the grave chute fully extended now as he seemed to float through the air at a drastically slowing speed to what most would consider comfortable. passing doc just by a few feet he'd hover in the air as if waiting for the grave chute to finaly turn off before he'd drop a few inches and his feet fianly hit the deck. 

detaching his sack and letting it fall to his side tosh let out a breath of releaf as he felt the stress just sort of melt away, removing his helmet he'd itch at his long blond hair for a few moments, refastening a few bands before turning to the others. "it's not quite like home where you have to dodge large avian creatures and have the opportunity to duck through land bridges as you descend, but refreshing as a nice tall glass of lemonade on a scorched earth of a day. "

Mikal stood and listened to the newly arrived man speak. “That was unexpected,” he said shaking his head, “rude, flashy, pointless, and crazy.” The medic smiled, “Looked like fun. Blowing off a little steam there Dorian?” At least this one didn’t have quite the dour attitude now. A definite relief compared to his earlier half hearted introduction, and in light of the kid’s apparent outlook.

Mikal glanced back to Lamont, “Add apparent squad member to my reply for your first question.”

"hey you know a better way to clear your head than a nice plesant drop? ok so it's not exactaly dropping in the city of balsheer back on the homeworld, falling through the sky next to a massive waterfall several miles high, but still, relaxing none the less" dorian looked around a bit "supprised you lot didn't take a drop yourselves. " he'd muse some, eyes falling on the doc for a few moments...

"say doc, got a lho i can snag? " the man stood there, adjusting his suit a bit before reaching back to redo his braided hair. removing the clamps one by one as he let it all hang down before he'd go about putting it back in a neat tight braid.

“Can’t say I know a better way,” Mikal replied retrieving a small pack from his pocket, “I prefer a good meal.” He motioned back to a small pile containing a full rucksack, equipment case, grav chute, and weapon, “Besides would have to break out a coffin to drop that.” He shook his head slightly seeing the long blond hair. It was regulation he guessed, well not for a male. Some times he wondered what the commissariat did off the battle field. They almost never missed things like the promethium container, but they could overlook personal grooming.

The medic held out the pack with a stick partly exposed, and a small lighter. “So, since we’re all here, anyone have a clue what this is about?” Mikal paused as a stray though suddenly struck him “And did anyone catch that Inquisitor’s name?”

dorian snaggeed a lho stick as it was so kindly offered. lighting it with the provided lighter before taking a long drag off of what would quite possibly kill him long before any ork did, and then lazaly letting out a long plume of smoke from his lips. "whatever it is, dont bode well. think about it, galaxy of heros and badasses and this inquisitor comes here to pick us four. that beggs the question, what do said heros have or not have that we do? and what requires a small team compared to say, clense and purge the plannet? " dorian replied, thinking for that a moment himself as he just stood there thinking.

"we are the drop troops of esylia, we excell at very few things, but if a inquisitor is involved, with a team this small.... only the emperor knows, though it isnt going to be anything standard or orthidox. also have to think, and mind you it's a dangerous thing right now, thinking, why the inquisitor isn't using his own private group of storm troopers, or emperor willing, space marines. " dorian felt as if he had to physicaly force the last words from his lips, arasties were never a plesant thaught for some... tosh had a diffrent feeling, he relished the thaught of dropping with them, then again they embodied the perfect warrior of the emperor to tosh. "we got grave chutes, training to drop in unexpected from extreme or otherwise deadly heights and clear an area for other reinforcements, and we have a pension for close combat and the potential for combat in otherwise unforseen situations that other guardsmen would be unable to adhear to. so whatever we're going up against isnt likely to be our normal run of the mill group. ..." feeling a cold chill run up his spine tosh would pause "the inquisitor's standing right behind me isnt he?" tosh would ask, for some reason rather nervous on the whole moving thing


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

As the Inquisitor left the lunch tent he reactivated his com link.

“alright Hunter send down the transport.”

A voice replied into the Inquisitor’s ear. “of course sir transport on it’s way, i sure hoped you’ve picked wisely sir.”

“ha you worry too much.” replied the inquisitor as he deactivated the com link once again.

As Fortunus walked in and out of the maze of tents he eventually found a stable building. The armory by the looks of it and when a sentinel exited the hangar like structure his suspicions were correct. As he walked in he noticed an engineer and tech-priest talking at the other end as they worked on repairing a taurus that seemed to have more dents and cuts in it then an orc “cruiser”.

“Excuse me, i don’t mean to disturb but i was told by the colonel that you had something for me?”asked the Inquisitor catching the mechanic by surprise.

“err err eh hello eh sir.” stuttered the mechanic struggling to recover himself.

“of course don’t mind my co worker here, Fortunus was it?” asked the tech-priest obviously disappointed at the mechanic for his embarrassing panic.

“yes.

if you would just follow me this way i do believe i have something back here with you’re name on it.” Said the Tech-priest leading the Inquisitor into a side building.

“ah yes here it is.”spoke the enginseer as he pulled a crate out from under a shelf in the warehouse. “The colonel commissioned this after your initial contact saying that you would know the meaning.”

The tech-priest opened up the crate to reveal its contents, it held a pair of recoil gloves which anyone could see was of the highest quality.

“ha, didn’t think he would remember. thanks for that.” thanked the Inquisitor as he slid on the gloves and exited the armory.

"the inquisitor's standing right behind me isn't he?"asked Dorian informing the Inquisitor he had just walked in on them talking about him.

“your sixth sense is remarkable Dorian, but i have a feeling you didn’t need a third eye to see that.”joked the inquisitor as he gestured for the group to get to their feet.

“you might want to get off the square unless you want to be flattened.”said Fortunus as he walked to the corner of the parade square.

Before the guardsmen could get to their feet a dark silhouette appeared in the sky. The small object was unrecognizable to the guardsmen but they could clearly see it was heading their way and at high speeds.

The group sprinted to the edge of the square as the shuttle craft hovered just above the ground to slow itself down before landing. The arvus lighter’s rear door lowered to reveal the transportation compartment. As the group entered the shuttle and strapped themselves in the Inquisitor signaled the pilot to close the hatch and take off.

When the shuttle left the atmosphere the Inquisitor turned to the squad.

“I’m Inquisitor Leo Fortunus, my conclave is in charge of keeping watch over the Calixis sector and making sure it doesn’t fall from the emperors light. Later tonight you will get the briefing on why you are here, once onboard you each will be assigned one of my crew members to show you around and answer your questions.”

As Fortunus explained what would be happening he could easily tell the unease and slight nervousness amongst the group.

“cheer up guys, at dinner you can help yourselves to my private stash of Amasec. good stuff too, confiscated it off a navy captain few years back after arresting him for drinking on the bridge and commanding his pilots too and i quote “touch the pretty bobble” which was actually another cruisers engines causing half the ship to crumble.”

When the transport landed in the docking bay of the Inquisitorial ship and the entrance ramp lowered a group of figures could be seen standing awaiting the inquisitor’s return. When the squad disembarked the guardsmen followed their training came to attention in a line just out of the shuttle.

“don’t bother guys i aint your bloody mother, you’ll soon learn to learn how much i dislike formalities.no need for them and they just waste precious time.” chuckled Leo as he walked past patting Dorian on the shoulder.

“Leo these the men ya picked, their younger than my cousin and he’s still in the schola.” teased the man in the centre as he eyed up the group.

“men meet the saint that is Flag Captain Victrus Ossian, this overconfident bastard is my second in command and my go to guy for naval knowledge as i personally know scrap about void combat.”

The flag captain looked nothing like what one would expect of a ships commander. He wore a white tank top underneath a beaten up and dirtied blue naval jacket. He stood in camouflage patterned trousers and on his head he wore a black cap with the words _“Royal devil"_ sown into it.

“Alright elysians me and Fortunus will be heading up to the bridge, these voidsman here will answer any questions ya may have. they’ll show you were stuff like the armory, med bay, caffeteria and that are just tell them were you want to go.”

As the Inquisitor and the captain walked off four crew members walked up to each of the guardsmen.

G0AR

A crew member walks towards you. the man is a tower with you only coming up to his shoulder. He wears a white toga and on its centre is embroided the symbol that all imperial medical staff bare (dont know what its called).

“Doctor, Inquisitor Fortunus has requested that i show you around. As head of medical staff aboard this vessel i have the authority to command all medics and servitors in sick bay and after checking your file i have decided to allow you full access to the hospital decks however when there you report to me understand?”

when you answer the towering doctor he nodds and turns towards the rooms exit.

“where would you like to go first the med bay or would you like to visit the kitchen? i read that your a decent cook.”


Capussa
A crew member limps towards you. He wears the uniform of Elysia aswell however his right leg and the whole right side of his hip are replaced by a metal contraption.

“hey i’m Sigismund Lucien formerly of the elysian drop troops 13th regiment. i work as the operator and tech expert aboard the Royal Devil,minus the tech-priests of course. Wile the Inquisitor was on the surface i flickered through the personnel files after downloading them off of the Officer’s data-slate. Hear you got beaten pretty bad by the orks, same here the bastard took half my bloody body. Now ive been told that first off i need to show you either the training deck or the caffeteria

Alex567

a crew member approaches you. He wears a brown robe with the imperial Aquila sown into it repeatedly. He looks young, roughly late 20s and has a clean shaven head.

“greetings, i am Aloysius formerly of the Maccabian Janissaries. now however i am classed as the ministorum priest aboard this vessel, my role is to keep morale high and to make sure the imperial faith is strong throughout the vessel. Were would you like to go first the vessels shrine or would you like me to show you your sleeping quarters?”



Das0men

A crew member walks over to you. From his dress it is obvious that he is from Vostroya, he is in his mid forties by the look of him and the patches on his uniform mark him as a wing commander telling you he is in charge of all the attack craft on the ship.

“ Sawyer Yuriy wing commander aboard the Royal devil. were do you want to go first the armory or the training deck?

OOC.
ok guys sorry for mass delay but here it is at last. for you player specific section at the end don’t go further than when you tell the person were you want to go. before that point you can add in extra dialog however i must approve it so post it then i will tell you if the extras are ok. For the Emperor.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

“you might want to get off the square unless you want to be flattened.”The Mikal ran to his gear and scooped it up. He quickly snapped the grav chute into place as the arvus lighter clanked to the ground. The little ships were solid built as far as transports went, but their survivability was always a problem in his mind. 
“Thank the Emperor we don’t plan on being in combat in this thing,” Mikal whispered quietly as he put his helmet on. Loading was simple strap down gear, recheck strap tightness, find a seat, lock in, and wait.

For the first time Mikal actually looked at the man who was now in charge of the guardsmen. Black carapace armor covered his body with a large silver =][=, the symbol of the Inquisition, on his chest. He had a noble face, thought Mikal. Of course none of that told him anything about the man. 

There was a loud clang as the ramp sealed. The small craft slowly lifted and began its journey. As it traveled through the atmosphere Mikal watched through a nearby portal. The air thinned outside as the sky above darkened. The landmasses turned from mountains and forests to small blobs of color intermingled below. Clouds grew into massive fog banks, and then began to shrink away. Finally they took their place among the colors like cotton wads scattered across a map.
When the blue sky disappeared into black Mikal smiled for the last time. It looked so beautiful outside. Then his face turned to the deck in front of him. He clicked slightly at a small pad cycling up a system check. The altimeter flashed ahead reading distances out. They were at the edge of HALO range. Up here it was to cold to drop without specialized gear. 
A pair of small lights flashed as Mikal flicked off the readout. System integrity was good, but it wouldn’t matter up here. They weren’t in an atmosphere anymore. They were in the black abyss. The world was nothing but a retreating ball of color below. Above was nothing. There was no sky, only stars like the eyes of a great beast watching, and waiting to swallow any unfortunate individuals in its cold limitless maw. The medic stared ahead at the cold metal deck. He began to whisper the first blessings to the shuttle’s machine spirit.

“I’m Inquisitor Leo Fortunus” Mikal looked over interrupting his whispers. He felt a slight relief finally knowing the man’s name. The rest of the short briefing didn’t help his mind much. Part of a conclave tasked to keep watch over the Calixis Sector. Much like asking a guardsman who he was to get the reply _“I’m part of the Imperial Taskforce assigned to make war on this world.”_ Each man would get a crewman to follow them around, with a real briefing to come soon enough. It wasn’t what the medic would like to hear, but it was enough.
Then came a statement Mikal couldn’t have expected. “Cheer up guys, at dinner you can help yourselves to my private stash of Amasec.” The medic glanced around at the others. Somehow he now expected to hear about a drop into some daemon world. Generals didn’t offer more than extra rations to men who they were about to send on a one way trip. Then the story about the captain, Mikal felt cold fear. _He’s insane! What exactly have I gotten into!_ The medic quickly hid the look of exasperation and fear as he tried to keep himself from looking up.
Mikal focused on the gear, and began a second system check while quietly whispering the first of many prayers of deliverance, “Oh God Emperor of Mankind, might that you bless me to travel between the stars in peace, and would you find that my end be against you foes and not floating in the cold featureless void. And bless those who have been seen, in your infinite wisdom, to guide your servants and these vessels. Sharpen their minds and allow them not be crazed idiots.” 

A new clang sounded through the shuttle. Mikal glanced up to the window finishing another prayer. There was relief as he saw the metal interior of a bay. He clicked the seatbelt harness open. After gathering his gear the medic fell into line with the others. He snapped to attention as they exited.
One of the men quickly dressed them down. A few moments later Mikal learned it was the Captain. The man was obviously not a true navy captain, perhaps he was a Rogue Trader or some friend to someone important. 
The introductions were short, and the Inquisitor and the Captain turned and walked away. There seemed to be a distinct lack of discipline, a fact that seemed to scare him more than anything else. Mikal had been around the results of a breakdown in discipline on a battlefield before. It was something expected in penal legions or white shields.

“Right,” Mikal said looking at the other guardsmen, “Anyone else completely uneasy now?” 

The crewman approached. Mikal looked up at the man, he was big. Nothing he had seen or hear since the shuttle arrived had reassured him. Looking at the crewman the feeling didn’t change. He was in a toga with the helix of the apothicarium on his chest. 

“Doctor, Inquisitor Fortunus has requested that I show you around. As head of medical staff aboard this vessel I have the authority to command all medics and servitors in sick bay and after checking your file I have decided to allow you full access to the hospital decks however when there you report to me understand?”
“Understood sir,” Mikal replied.
“Where would you like to go first the med bay or would you like to visit the kitchen? I read that your a decent cook.”
“Medical bay sir. Best to get acquainted with where I’m going to work,” Mikal replied. “Might I inquire your name sir,” he added quickly as the two began to move across the deck. “You don’t need to know that yet,” the large man replied. To this the medic only shook his head, “Yes sir.”


----------



## Capussa (Jun 22, 2012)

Following the Inquisitors suggestion Devan shouldered his pack, picked up the Lasgun and shotgun he had bought up to the landing pad, moved to the edge clear of the landing area and dumped it all again as he waited for their flight to arrive. A mixture of awe and disappointment coloured his feelings upon seeing the squat bulky shape of the Arvus settling down on the pad in front of them, the craft was big enough to hold 12 passengers meaning more than enough room for them all and their gear with room to spare.

“Looks like were travelling in style lads,” he said, “there’ll even be leg room in this bird.”

Following everyone else he picked up his kit and left the shotgun behind. Upon entering the arvus he chose a seat where he could stretch out once the flight had started buckled in and waited for the inflight entertainment (aka briefing), during this the Inquisitor introduced himself as Leo Fortunus, a familiar name but one he couldn’t quite place. Following this he decided to relax and stretch out for the remainder of the flight.

Upon landing Devan followed the rest of the unit out of the Arvus and formed up and snapped to attention as one, the momentary pride of such precision unity from a group who had just met was quashed by the Inquisitor,

“don’t bother guys i aint your bloody mother, you’ll soon learn to learn how much i dislike formalities. no need for them and they just waste precious time.” 

“This is gonna be an interesting ride” he thought as Leo introduced them to the Ships unconventional captain 

After the captains dismissal he was approached by a limping maimed Man in an Elysian Drop troop uniform

“hey i’m Sigismund Lucien formerly of the elysian drop troops 13th regiment. i work as the operator and tech expert aboard the Royal Devil,minus the tech-priests of course. Wile the Inquisitor was on the surface i flickered through the personnel files after downloading them off of the Officer’s data-slate. Hear you got beaten pretty bad by the orks, same here the bastard took half my bloody body. Now ive been told that first off i need to show you either the training deck or the caffeteria

“Devan Lamont,” he responded offering a hand, “cafeteria sounds good, lets get a drink and I’ll tell you about my time on Ryza.”


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Grabbing his pack Tosh ran from the landing zone as the craft came in with only the inquisitor's warning telling them of their impending doom. After the transport landed, Tosh clambered inside with the others. Though as he looked out the windows as it ascended into the sky above, the only thoughts going through the guardsman's mind was that of leaping out of the transport in the middle of a lightning storm down into a horde of orks. Though the thought and promise of good food and booze did manage to put a small smile on Tosh's face.

As the ship landed, the door opend, and the group disembarked, Tosh couldn't help but think of his brother and the adventures he must have been on. When the meet and greet finaly finished Tosh looked over the person now in front of him. The man still seemed to resonate the icy exterior of vestoria even so far from his home regiment. "Armory would be nice. Best to know where the weapons are held and stored should we need them in case of an emergency."


----------

